# Mise en veille d'un disque dur sous Linux



## devin plompier (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis sous Debian, j'ai un disque dur portable (pas tant que ça en fait) Intenso 1 To formaté en ext4. Je souhaite le mettre en veille (à la main ou automatiquement). Pour cela, j'utilise la commande 
	
	



```
sudo hdparm -Y /dev/sda
```
Le disque se met bien en veille, mais il se rallume au bout de 20 secondes, comme s'il était utilisé par un programme.
Je précise que cette commande marchait pour mon disque dur Lacie.
Merci de votre attention.


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2013)

C'est peut-être le contrôleur de ce nouveau disque qui force le réveil. Tu l'as testé (le disque) avec un autre système ?


----------



## devin plompier (9 Août 2013)

Non, je n'ai pas testé sur d'autres systèmes.
Bon, d'un autre côté, y a pas le feu, le disque dur se met en veille tout seul au bout d'un moment, ce que mon Lacie ne faisait pas quand il était connecté à mon Raspberry.
Le but de la manuvre était d'arriver à ce résultat.
C'est néanmoins pas intellectuellement satisfaisant.


----------

